# Maverick XMR



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking pretty hard at these. Just seems nice for an out of the box mudder. Would seal snorkels up better and move to more centered locating. Anyone know of any weak points or issues with them that would be a game changer. Just a lot of money and want it well spent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

just the tie rods are not very strong and make sure you break it in very well and not hammer it to hard when you first get it or you will be shredding through belts every 100 miles those mavricks i have alot of power and its really hard on those belts


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Look into just buying the XRS DPS and modding from there. Especially if you aren't going to use the factory snorkels and/or tires. 

Most people that I know that have XMRs (ATVs) all have issues with the air ride and its expensive to repair.


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Overheat big time need rad relocation kit.


----------

